# Material Safety Data Sheet (MSDS)



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Does anyone take the time to read the MSDS on the products you use? I can save your lif and maybe the life of those around you.

Pipe dope, flux, solder, teflon, caulkings, propane, mapp, glues, etc., read the MSDS, it's the law. 

Wow, I sound a little like some a$$-ol:laughing:

Sorry guys it was a response to another thread that got me think-in. I feel better now:blink:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Since when does a man read the directions:laughing:

We are males, 
we never get lost on a trip, just diverted from the designated route!
We never read the instructions for assembling a product until we are on the throne and dont have any thing else to read
We never use a bottle opener, we use our teeth
We never read the MSDS untill we notice a bad rash!


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Usually, just after he gets hurt, lost or the wife isn't around.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

We put em in the trailer on every job for everything that will be used on that job. It's required. Also, we have our guys sign safe work practice sheets on every job. I dunno how many times a week I tell guys to get their lids or safety glasses on. That makes me the A$$hole. But, I'm the A$$hole with one work comp claim in the last 15 years.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Used to. Only do now if I get a new product. Maybe I should again.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

We are required to with my company. Safety is a big deal with them. Which is good.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*I do.*
*As a result I wear full body armor & oxygen breathing apparatus in all crawlspaces and attics when using solvents, dopes, Mapp, and for good measure, when drinking starbucks french roast.*


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I should wear a breathing mask more often, especially around insulation and moldy crawlspaces. I basically wear them....never.:blush: I need to form a habit of using them more.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

service guy said:


> I should wear a breathing mask more often, especially around insulation and moldy crawlspaces. I basically wear them....never.:blush: I need to form a habit of using them more.


Me too. Black boogers and hacking for a few days ain't as cool as it used to be


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Me too. Black boogers and hacking for a few days ain't as cool as it used to be


EXACTLY! I hate that.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I have had my fill of thoes "Black Booger" days. maybe I need to do some reading.


----------

